# Synthetic reeds for tenor-----oh my----> FIBERREED!



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, Ive tried so many synthetics, and the Fibracells that Ive enjoyed for a couple of years are not like the old ones. I ordered 6 of the Fibracells a few months ago in different sizes, and they went right into the trashcan....I’m done with them. 

I talked to my friend Danni at Fiberreed, and had him send me a package so I could see what they were up to these days, since its been so long since I tried those. Ive played on them for a bunch now, and wanted to check in here about them.

Well, all the reeds in all of the different cuts and materials, played and did what they were designed to do. I prefer one of the cuts the most for what I want, but all the others were very good.

This was a joyous day for me!!!!!! Finally, a reed brand I can really love again, since my old Hahn reeds stopped being made.
Never thought the day would come, but its here. After the Hahns, I went to Legere and Fibercell, but the love affair faded. The Forestone weren't for me either.

I ended up on the Fiberreed Carbon for tenor, which is their black and white reed, and they are amazing for what I want. 
A beautiful pairing with my Robusto!!! Clean, clear, full, with great response, character, and depth. 
Excellent subtones and great altissimo too.

Happy as can be!!!!!!!


----------



## 1saxman (Feb 3, 2003)

It is amazing when you find a synthetic that really works for you. I'm using a Fibereed hemp medium on baritone that shows no signs of failure after a year. The original synthetic fiber reed was the 'Fibercane' around 1960, and as I remember it, it was the closest to cane I've played on tenor yet - but you couldn't live with them - the 'fiber' was fiberglass and it would tear your lip up - I mean blood-letting. I believe this field is still searching for the 'end-all' synthetic material and design but tremendous progress has been made, with many thousands of us using synthetics.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I hear you. I am having an absolute blast with this reed. This was exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## guidocreo (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes, I'm only an amateur but I have tried a lot of synthetics and my chose is Hartmann Fiberreed for all my saxophones.

My preferred type is Carbon M, but sometime I use Hemp and Carbon Classic.

Ciao


----------



## jgreiner (Sep 20, 2006)

Mark, you're a lucky man. I tried the Hartmann fiberreed (the various browns tinted one) and for me, it was the absolute worst reed I've EVER had on a mouthpiece and trust me, I've tried my fair share! 
Goes to show that everyone has their own things that work for them! I have over 25 boxes of LaVoz Hard on my shelf. Should keep me in good shape for at least a few years... ;-)


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

No doubt about that! This reed is just the most fantastic fit for me. I really could not be happier. The joy of knowing I will have a fantastic reed for a minimum of six months, is overwhelming. LOL 

I am actually going to order about five more and if I can find one that does the job like this one, I’m good for a whole year. 
After trying all of these, I’m sure that several of them will be stellar.


----------



## Saxhound (Feb 2, 2003)

My first tenor Carbon Fiberreed lasted almost a year before I started getting a few chips in the tip. It still plays well as a practice reed. My second one is coming up on a year and going strong. The bari sax reed is still working great after two years, although I don't play near as much bari. I love how effortless it is to play down low without losing the upper register fullness.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Fantastic!!!
Thank you.


----------



## Mark Fleming (Apr 5, 2007)

10mfan said:


> fantastic reed for a minimum of six months


Six months? I'm pretty sure that I have one that is six _years_ old. I haven't had any problems with them "wearing out," but maybe I'm not sufficiently critical of my playing. The only problem I've had is their looks. Six years of playing while drinking red wine has stained them. Hey, maybe I've figured out why I'm not sufficiently critical of my playing.

The carbon fiber reeds didn't completely cure me of reed GAS, although it is now limited to synthetic reeds. I've tried both new and old competitors. I think (hope) that I've finally given up on finding anything that I like better (including the Hartmann hemp and carbon onyx).

Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thats why I put minimum....

I have friends that tell me theirs have lasted a couple years, etc...

Very joyous to have these available.


----------



## Taragot (Jun 7, 2009)

> I ended up on the Fiberreed Carbon for tenor, which is their black and white reed, and they are amazing for what I want.
> A beautiful pairing with my Robusto!!! Clean, clear, full, with great response, character, and depth.
> Excellent subtones and great altissimo too.


Which robusto size do you play with which strenght? I have a robusto 7 and would be happy to find a synthetic reed for it.

Thank you!


----------



## jd (Feb 2, 2003)

I’ve gotten a bad batch of FIbracells but lately they have been really good . There is a little short break in period for them . I learned a trick with them if they are a little to hard . I gently bend the tip about an inch up and down a few times and it really makes them very playable . Most of the new ones I got from Brasswinds have been very good . I practice for so many hours a day that I go through one pretty fast but they still last a lot longer then cane which I can’t even play anymore because I’ve been playing with fibracells so long


----------



## DarrellMass (May 12, 2016)

I have to agree. My Fibracells have been fine, lately. No delamination problem, at all. I usually buy one at a time, so I always have a new one in the case, but this last time, I bought two, at the same time. Going from one to the other, I did notice a slight difference between the two, but neither was unplayable, or what I would consider 'bad.' They were just different.
The price has gone up, which I'm not too happy about, though.


----------



## motteatoj (Nov 14, 2014)

10mfan said:


> Well, Ive tried so many synthetics, and the Fibracells that Ive enjoyed for a couple of years are not like the old ones. I ordered 6 of the Fibracells a few months ago in different sizes, and they went right into the trashcan....I'm done with them.
> 
> I talked to my friend Danni at Fiberreed, and had him send me a package so I could see what they were up to these days, since its been so long since I tried those. Ive played on them for a bunch now, and wanted to check in here about them.
> 
> ...


Having only experience with Ligere Signatures, can you describe the tone differences?
The thing that bugs me about Legere is the reed edges begin to hurt the sides of my lips, do these reduce that? 
Also, how do you find strength comparison to Legere and cane?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Taragot said:


> Which robusto size do you play with which strenght? I have a robusto 7 and would be happy to find a synthetic reed for it.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi,
I have a 6* that I am loving, and I'm using a Medium Fiberreed. Great match for me. I bet the MS or M would be great with your 7 Robusto.


----------

